# Twoc Brewing Supplies Deliverance Ezybrew



## Bomber1975 (18/3/11)

I have to head into the TWOC store in Bibra Lakes when I get home. I am only home for a short time so I would like to put down a quick easy beer before I head back off to work. Just wondering if anyone has tried any of the EzyBrew kits there? 
Looking at trying either the Little Creatures Pale Ale Clone or the JS Amber Ale. If I get the LCPA I might add some Galaxy and Cascade hops to beef it up. Anyway as I said before has anyone tried them and have an opinion either good or bad. 

Cheers

Damien


----------



## Fodder (18/3/11)

I know TWOC, have used it as my LHBS for ages and the guy that runs it is a great chap for info...

I have used the Deliverance brand of goop kits, and his Deliverance sugar packs, steep pacs etc etc.. with good results.

I cant say however that I've used any of the Ezy-brew kits that he sells...I assume you mean the ones that come in 5L or 10L blocks (cant remember the size) and you basically top up with water, add yeast and walk away?


----------



## thanme (18/3/11)

Same as Fodder here.

Every time i go in there I umm and err about grabbing one, but haven't yet. I can't imagine they'd be bad at all to be honest.


----------



## Bomber1975 (18/3/11)

Yep Fodder the 4.5 Litre bottles seen in this attatchment below. It seems perfect for what I want, if you say the other packs they make up there are good I might have to give it a go.


----------



## Fodder (18/3/11)

yeh, thats the one!!!

Let us know how it goes. Whilst i'm unlikely to try it anytime soon would be interesting to see what you get out of it...and would make a nice easy brew if ever short for time.


----------



## flano (21/3/11)

Bomber1975 said:


> I have to head into the TWOC store in Bibra Lakes when I get home. I am only home for a short time so I would like to put down a quick easy beer before I head back off to work. Just wondering if anyone has tried any of the EzyBrew kits there?
> Looking at trying either the Little Creatures Pale Ale Clone or the JS Amber Ale. If I get the LCPA I might add some Galaxy and Cascade hops to beef it up. Anyway as I said before has anyone tried them and have an opinion either good or bad.
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Yeah I have done the LCPA a few times.
It is pretty good.
There is a brand called brewers selection which has a amarillo which is better but similar.


----------

